# clane clinic



## Polly123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi girls,
Have any of u attended clane clinic recently. We have had our 1st consultation and starting down regulation for icsi 3rd wk of april! Little bit excited but very nervous. Ttc for 3 yrs, my husband has high antibodies. Worried bout how ill feel if it fails, even the thoughts of telling every1. 
Just eondering if u would like to share ur experience or if any of u know much about clane clinic?
Thanks!


----------

